# NF. What system passes off as your favorite Console/Handheld of all time? And how so?



## Akira Kurusu (Mar 9, 2013)

I just felt like making this topic out of curiosity to ask what would you guys would classify your favorite system, especially in terms of overall quality software library. 

Mine's would have to be the *DS* & the *PS2*. So many amounts of games & libraries that ranged from epicness to amazing. Definitely my top contenders for the 6th/7th generation of gaming. 

So, what would you guys choose?


----------



## Hatifnatten (Mar 9, 2013)

Glorious PS2 masterrace


----------



## Krory (Mar 9, 2013)

Game Gear.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 9, 2013)

Pwii560
very revolutionary.


----------



## Krory (Mar 9, 2013)

Wait, no, Dreamcast.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Mar 9, 2013)

Krory is at loss what is less mainstream


----------



## dream (Mar 9, 2013)

PC Master Race reporting in.

My favorite console would have to be N64.  To date it is still the console that has provided me with the most enjoyment.  From the two Zelda games to Goldeneye to Orge Battle 64 no other console has captivated me as much along with solidifying my love for videogames.  For that the console will always hold a special place in my heart.


----------



## Krory (Mar 9, 2013)

If I wanted the hipster response, I would've just said Wii U.


----------



## Naruto (Mar 9, 2013)

PC 

On-topic, PS1.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Mar 9, 2013)

Solaris said:


> PC Master Race reporting in.
> 
> My favorite console would have to be N64.  To date it is still the console that has provided me with the most enjoyment.  From the two Zelda games to Goldeneye to Orge Battle 64 no other console has captivated me as much along with solidifying my love for videogames.  For that the console will always hold a special place in my heart.



Your forgot SSB! Best new crossover brawl on the N64 back then imo.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 9, 2013)

PS2 is the only choice  And _maybe_ PS1

Sony did rule the world at one point. But Nintendo did at one point as well  Times change a bit


----------



## Velocity (Mar 9, 2013)

I think I'd have to go with the Gamecube. I know it isn't the best console ever made and it doesn't have the best library of any console ever released but, for me, it ranks at the top for both. It was small and stupidly easy to carry around, and for a 14 year old girl who liked to take consoles around to friend's and relative's houses that was pretty awesome. It experimented with dual screen technology with the GBA connectivity, it had online functionality even though it was barely used and I still think the Gamecube controller is the most comfortable controller to use...

The list of incredible games on that console is pretty damn expansive as well and, to this day nearly 11 years after it came out, I still plug my Gamecube in and play it for a while.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 9, 2013)

but honestly SNES for real


----------



## Stunna (Mar 9, 2013)

Gotta love my PS2.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Mar 9, 2013)

Gamecube. Best game of all time, SSBM, other great games, and best memories with friends. 

gamecube>Ps2>GBA>64>ps1>Snes>ps3>DS>nes>wii>xbox>360


I basically rate consoles off my memories. Meaning, whatever console I had the most fun with friends and overall I rate higher.  Gamecube was in the prime Middle school years  Where all kids at that time just wanted to play games at my house, fuck yeah


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 9, 2013)

Favorite home console would be the Atari2600 which my purchased for me on my 10th birthday. It came with a ton of games and I ended up playing late into the night. 

My favorite handheld would probably be Gameboy color.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 9, 2013)

PS2, the epic feel gives me chills every time I look at my dusty broken PS2 


WHY: the feels are just too strong here, not to mention some glorious and marvelous games in a diverse and wide library.. that to me was the pinnacle of gaming.


----------



## Griever (Mar 9, 2013)

PS2 and Gameboy color. The PS2/PS1 has some of my all time favorite games. And the Gameboy color has some fucking great memories tied to it.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 9, 2013)

yeah Nintendo handhelds were pretty good too


----------



## Lulu (Mar 10, 2013)

Playstation 2. And snes. Then sega mega drive and ps3. My top 4. Though i am a pc gamer.


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 10, 2013)

Favorite console? I'd probably say Gamecube.

Favorite handheld? Gameboy Advance SP (best version of the Gameboy line, able to play GBC and GBA games). If the GBA SP couldn't play GBC games then I would've said the Gameboy Color.

Despite the low sales, the Gamecube had an amazing library of games. I never owned an N64 of my own when I was a kid (I always played over at friends houses and stuff), I had a PS1 instead of an N64. I did own a SNES, but I never really bought a ton of games for it, most of the SNES games I have were the ones my parents bought when they still played video games, and I began playing them once I had the motor skills to play video games. So the Gamecube is the first Nintendo console I owned that I really played and utilized to the fullest, in terms of buying games and whatnot (though I did play the fuck out of my SNES anyway).

GBA SP had an amazing library as well, including GB and GBA games, and I spent so much time playing mine and having fond memories. 

Though the SNES gets an honorary mention because it was the first gaming system I ever played, and it was the first gaming system I played Pokemon Red and Blue on thanks to the Gameboy Player. I still remember opening up Pokemon Blue the Christmas it came out and I went into my mother's room, plugged it into the Gameboy Player and stayed in there all day.


----------



## Cromer (Mar 10, 2013)

I started playing games at friends houses in the era of Sega and the NES. But I only really became a gamer playing Silent Hill for the first time. After that there was no turning back. Dino Crisis, Metal Gear Solid, Tekken, and Dead or Alive  soon followed.


----------



## scerpers (Mar 10, 2013)

Glorious PS1 and PS2 console master race.


----------



## James Bond (Mar 10, 2013)

*Console*: Playstation 2
*Handheld*: Gameboy Colour

Even though I find Xbox 360 to be better than PS2 I just don't play that many games on it and find PS2 had a much better library of games to play and was a huge step at the time in terms of what consoles could do.. at the moment I am looking at moving away from Xbox and going to PS4 so who knows.

As for Gameboy Colour, do I really need to mention what game(s) made me pick this?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 10, 2013)

Same for me, Sony is saying the right things in terms of PS4 so that may be the route i take as well


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Mar 10, 2013)

^Count me in too. Though technically i was always going to stick with Sony's side regardless with their consoles next gen (despite the rumors happening before getting pooped on, along with their weird handheld decisions as of late).


----------



## trollface (Mar 10, 2013)

n64 and gameboy advance. Game systems with games from the golden age of gaming. None of this EA bullshit to ruin good games. Sure graphics were not so good, but it didnt matter. The games had storyline and soul. Shit, its been years since I have even had a gameboy anything, and I still think about playing pokemon.


----------



## Violent by Design (Mar 11, 2013)

PS2 easily, actually 360/PS3 has a lot of good games but I haven't gotten the chance to dive into them.

Currently playing Shadow of the Colossus on my PS2 again, need to get that HD remake for that framerate fix. Shit is so cash. 

Dont see what system has a comparable library, only downside was multiplayer was limited/inconvenient on PS2.


PC is the master race though


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 11, 2013)

*Console*: Snes 
*Hand held:* 3DS

Snes is by far the best console of all time...The games were just too good.  The golden era of Jrpg's...

The 3DS is awesome, and I did kind it skip the DS. I didn't play that much on it. Just few games here and there. The word ends with you for example.


----------



## Axl Low (Mar 11, 2013)

SNES has the greatest Library followed closely by PS2.

handheld? Tough. Gameboy Color and Gameboy Advance is where alot of my childhood got sunk.

And Welp
Since PS4 will be not backwards compatible AGAIN 
seems PS2 ROMs are gunna be more used than ever


----------



## Byrd (Mar 11, 2013)

Either the PS (gave me Xenogears) or PS2 (gave me MGS3)... fucking hard to choose


----------



## Jay Kay (Mar 11, 2013)

Seriously, PS2 is unmatchable.

Best game library ever.


----------



## Lulu (Mar 11, 2013)

Ps 2. Then snes. Then sega. Then ps 1. Never owned a handheld.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 11, 2013)

Jay Kay said:


> Seriously,* PS2 is unmatchable.*
> 
> Best game library ever.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 11, 2013)

It has over 10,000 games bro.  that's more than any console in history.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 11, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> It has over 10,000 games bro.  that's more than any console in history.



quantity over quality? Please... if so...


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 12, 2013)

N64 then PS2 third is SNES
DS Lite then Gameboy then Gameboy SD


----------



## Sephiroth (Mar 12, 2013)

Playstation or N64.


----------



## Exterminatus (Mar 12, 2013)

PS2 endless games out there to play. Reliable, start of many amazing franchises and the peak of others. Spent most time playing it and still do.


----------



## Lulu (Mar 12, 2013)

^ he still keeps it real


----------



## Violent by Design (Mar 12, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> quantity over quality? Please... if so...



It always amazes me how some gamers brush over certain console libraries.

Honestly, just playing the numbers game, do you actually think a console that has thousands of less games in total will have more good games? SNES can't even run 3D games, which eliminates half the genres in gaming, it hardly has the "best" library in less you're insanely bias toward turn based RPGs and 2D platformers. 

I could go into specifics, but there is really no need, statistically speaking it is such a mismatch that it is really startling how anyone outside of nostalgia could think the SNES library matches the PS2 library, and it has nothing to do with "graphics" or "nintendo vs sony", it's common sense (and opinion obviously, but like I said one has to be insanely bias toward certain genres of gaming to even think it is a contest).


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 12, 2013)

Violent By Design said:


> It always amazes me how some gamers brush over certain console libraries.
> 
> Honestly, just playing the numbers game, do you actually think a console that has thousands of less games in total will have more good games? SNES can't even run 3D games, which eliminates half the genres in gaming, it hardly has the "best" library in less you're insanely bias toward turn based RPGs and 2D platformers.
> 
> I could go into specifics, but there is really no need, statistically speaking it is such a mismatch that it is really startling how anyone outside of nostalgia could think the SNES library matches the PS2 library, and it has nothing to do with "graphics" or "nintendo vs sony", it's common sense (and opinion obviously, but like I said one has to be insanely bias toward certain genres of gaming to even think it is a contest).



 depend..

For the record I am not saying that PS2 library is not good or had no quality games but Snes library got marked with legendary games which made a mark in different genres. Now about the 3D aspect..I can give you that one but then again maybe I am really biased toward turn based RPGs and 2D platformers.  

Also I did spend more of my time on a Snes than the PS2.. I played more awesome games on my Snes than the PS2..


----------

